# Where are tracks?



## Slotcarfan13 (Oct 4, 2005)

Im totaly new to this i just found out about slot car drag racing and i want to get into it. Where are there tracks in New York? i live on the island but i go to school in central New York can anyone tell me where there are tracks.And where is a good place to get my first car? Thanks


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I think there's a track in Port Jefferson on the Island... back when I went to school at Stony Brook, there were a few tracks under the name Islip Miniature Speedway, but I think they're long gone...

--rick


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

You want dragstrips, here you go...http://www.slotcars.org/hodra/framed.htm


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

There's a track in my basement! Too bad I'm in Indiana. Welcome to the hobby. I always thought h.o. drag racing was kinda hokey until my friend built a strip with a computer on it. Now I've got my own track and a bunch of cars set up just for drag racing. After you get done looking at the hodra website check out the usdra website and sluggercan.com. There are guys out there that rebuild the cars for each run just like top fuel and funnycar in NHRA.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

One of the better racing venues in the country is in central New York (which to me means Utica-Syracuse-Rochester area). Not sure about drags, but it's probably worth checking out if you're near enough:

Pocket Rocket Raceway
2117 Grand Central Ave.
Horseheads, NY 14845
Phone: (607) 796-2168
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Abner41 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Place's to race.*

I live in Ogdensburg New York.
1 hour from Ottawa canada
1 hour from Watertown New York
2 hours from Plattsburg New York
30 minutes from Brockville Canada
I am looking for any clubs or shops that race H.O. 1/24th & 1/32nd scale
slot cars that could be in my area.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you! Jack
[email protected]


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Jack, there is one listing on Gregory Braun's website that's somewhat near you:

Thunder Road Raceway
Rural Route 1, Box 271 Highway 30
Constable, NY 12926 U.S.A.
1.518.483.8773

There are shops in the Syracuse and Rochester areas but that's a long drive. It really seems like there should be slot car racing places up there because of the wicked winters and popularity of dirt track racing upstate. 

If there are any hobby shops up there in the north country you may want to check with them. Ottawa, ON may be your best bet due to its size.


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Where on Long Island do you live? HO sanctioned scale dragstrip in Great River at a home, I also have the same at my home in Merrick. If you are talking about 1/24th, or 1/32 scale, There are commercial tracks in Farmingdale, and Deer Park to name a few. Let me know how if you want a little more info!


----------

